# Stiff Link Couplers....



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Is there a thread about dealing with them when they are stiff? I get cars from ebay and often convert them but like to keep a few. Tempted to take a hair dryer to them and see if that helps.

dr bob


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Actually, I had a couple on some locomotives out of the box. It started with that. I added a couple drops of precision oil(1 to 2 drops max) to the coupler box(and one to the actual coupler, and wipe it off) , and that solved it. It worked so well, that whenever I build a new kit, I add a drop to the box and coupler, then work the coupler a bit until it easily snaps in and out of position. Then, add mentioned, I make sure to wipe the excess to where it pretty much looks dry, but a little shiny. 

I used to have an excellent lubricant for my RC helicopters, but I ran out of it, and simply haven't picked up any since beginning trains. It's called Triflow, and is simply awesome.. Iit only took a drop to honestly lube and smooth almost any shaft on the machines (now that I'm writing about it, I miss that stuff), while at the same time, it did not attract dirt and/ or dust. If you can find it, that is the lubricant I couldn't recommend enough.. The stuff is simply amazing! And I used the pinpoint squeeze bottle, because, as I stated, one drop works wonders, so a bottle lasts you am extremely long time. 

Hope this helps..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

drbobderrig said:


> Is there a thread about dealing with them when they are stiff? I get cars from ebay and often convert them but like to keep a few. Tempted to take a hair dryer to them and see if that helps.
> 
> dr bob


I use a heat gun but you have to be careful. Simply work the coupler as you heat it, then try oil. If it's still too stiff, replace it.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking at youtube the feller takes it apart (lloks like I may have to order some tools to do it decent) and cleans them up that way. I have a weakness for the green and red passenger cars and most I get on ebay etc all have stiff link couplers. I like to put a knuckle coupler on the end of one and leave a few cars with link couplers.
dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have any but I like the red and green passenger cars also. Someday I will have a string of red heavyweights. Try some light oil on the link couplers.


----------



## race944t (Jan 5, 2016)

The hair dryer works to melt the old mold release. Heat it up, exercise it and wipe off the exterior with a tissue. Continue to operate the coupler until it cools off.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you buy any tools, get the link coupler pin installer, the "whack it with a hammer" model from PortLines. I got mine from Doug and love it. If you are a machinist, you can probably make your own. However, you also want to get the backing block, it's essential for a correct installation. I broke 3-4 couplers until I made the backing block.


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

I don’t generally use cars or locos with link couplers, so I only have a few links on hand. I use WD40 in the magic-marker style pens to lube them, and work the link up & down by hand until the WD40 soaks into the pivot, which usually loosens them up. If it doesn’t work I’ll either change it or get rid of the car...


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*I took my wife's hair dryer to a couple stiff couplers today...*

Worked decent !!!! Way easier than taking them apart...can always take them apart. Someone mentioned WD in a formulation other than a spray... will have to see if I can find some at the local hardware stores


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, WD40 has been discontinued in the magic marker type dispenser, but can still be found on eBay, although some sellers there think it must be a highly sought after collectible, judging by some of their prices! I just bought two cards, each with a single pen for less than $15.00 for both of them shipped (I think my first one was $3-$4 at Home Depot). I really like the pens, they give you much better control without having the spray get on everything else nearby.

Bill in FtL


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Railtwister said:


> Unfortunately, WD40 has been discontinued in the magic marker type dispenser, but can still be found on eBay, although some sellers there think it must be a highly sought after collectible, judging by some of their prices! I just bought two cards, each with a single pen for less than $15.00 for both of them shipped (I think my first one was $3-$4 at Home Depot). I really like the pens, they give you much better control without having the spray get on everything else nearby.
> 
> Bill in FtL


I just spray a small amount of WD40 into the cap and then use a small brush to apply. It has always worked good for me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I rarely use WD-40 for anything except to lube the chute on my snowblower to keep snow and slush from sticking...PB- Blaster is better and wetter, and I also use the good old 3 in 1 oil...After all WD-40 is called that because it's "water displacement formula #40".


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

Unless they have changed the formula, 3-in-1 oil can be harmful over time to many plastics. I only use Labelle or other brands of oil specifically marked “plastic compatible”. For cleaning (especially degreasing), I prefer Zippo or Ronsonol cigarette lighter fluid, which is basically just naphtha. I could get it from a hardware or paint store cheaper, but I like the little spout cans that Zippo & Ronsonol sell it in.

Bill in FtL


----------

